# Ok, I found something that works for the itching



## 14583 (Jun 29, 2006)

I battle with mild IBS, if I watch my diet etc... I seem to be ok, however sometimes I get really raw and itchy from wiping etc...I found this new oitment, http://www.calmoseptineointment.com/. It works great.... anyone with a uncomfortable itch should try it... it worked great for me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Thanks for the tip. I have finally gotten a combination of a couple of tea tree oil products along with a little more fiber to work for me overnight; but it can still be a problem when I am out during the day. Perhaps I will give a tube a try.Mark


----------

